# New Fosgate speakers



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Found this on the internet

Monday, January 24, 2011 -- Rockford Fosgate is adding the T3 and T5 series to the Power subwoofer family. The four new models were displayed in the Palms Ballroom at the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas.

"The bass and full range audio generated by these new T3 and T5 models will literally knock you over," noted Bill Jackson, president of Rockford Corporation. "For the hard core audiophile, there’s no such thing as too much bass. So, last year we teased our fans with the idea of a more powerful subwoofer that can masterfully deliver extreme bass as well as full range audio. Today, we're delivering four subwoofers that will do just that."

According to Rockford, the new T5 (T5652-S) 6.5-inch 2-way subwoofer is an engine that delivers lower distortion as well as a more accurate audio efficiency. And by implementing a new state-of-the-art process to reduce heat through inductive cooling, components remain cooler and increase the life span of the speakers. The T5 also uses a die cast frame that for a lighter, yet more durable speaker assembly.

The T3 series, which includes the 10-inch, 12-inch and 15-inch dual 2 or 4 ohm T0 Series subwoofers are a simpler version of the T5. The T3 models feature the first intelligent passive crossover that monitors signals from the amplifier and intuitively interacts with the installer. Included with the crossover is a control board and 360 DSP tuning features that allows convenient tuning of the system, even after installation.

They claim the "new T3 and T5 models will literally knock you over," sounds like some very dangerous speakers. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> "The bass and full range audio generated by these new T3 and T5 models will literally knock you over," noted Bill Jackson, president of Rockford Corporation. "For the hard core audiophile, there’s no such thing as too much bass.


right, so the president of the company would never over-hype one of their products. and i think that several audiophiles can indeed tell you there is a such thing as too much bass.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

wait...so they're talking about a "full range" subwoofer? isn't that known in some circles as a midbass driver?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SHOToonz said:


> wait...so they're talking about a "full range" subwoofer? isn't that known in some circles as a midbass driver?


Not when it plays down to 30hz, then its know as a full range driver


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

what the eff is a 2-way subwoofer?


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Not when it plays down to 30hz, then its know as a full range driver


If they have a 6.5" 2 way speaker that plays down to 30hz (with any authority) i want to hear it.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Wait did I read that right 10,12 and 15's subs with passive xover?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am an audiophile and there is such a thing as too much bass....what a douche this guy is.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The T5 6.5" component set looks real good. MSRP is about $1,800.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

well, this will further solidify the group of people that "like the sound coming from the back"... what an awful idea. 

on the other hand, put some of these in the dash?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

"We asked out chief audio engineer to design the best loudspeakers Rockford Fosgate has ever offered..."


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol, Scott.

Though, you have to admit, you weren't the first to use a ring rev design, they definitely seem to have blatantly copied your tweeters. The little push terminals really set it off. 
The one big difference between yours and theirs is that theirs will do 150dB @ 35hz. I mean, it _is_ Rockford Fosgate, isn't it?


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Angrywhopper said:


> The T5 6.5" component set looks real good. MSRP is about $1,800.


Where did you read this?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

That is downright nice of ya! LOL



Scott Buwalda said:


> "We asked out chief audio engineer to design the best loudspeakers Rockford Fosgate has ever offered..."


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Hybrid Audio is quickly becoming the most copied brand in car audio.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

W8 a minute said:


> Where did you read this?


RF website


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Hybrid Audio is quickly becoming the most copied brand in car audio.


Many companies 'copy' others designs.. It's nothing new.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Hybrid Audio is quickly becoming the most copied brand in car audio.


The reason being is because your brand is no where near as known as Rockford and you have a nice look. They figure they will steal it now so when people that don't know you now and hear of you in the future will think you stole Rockfords design. Good idea....really.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

jimmy2345 said:


> The reason being is because your brand is no where near as known as Rockford and you have a nice look. They figure they will steal it now so when people that don't know you now and hear of you in the future will think you stole Rockfords design. Good idea....really.


Honestly, I wouldn't even put HAT in the same class as RF. HAT is a much smaller company compared to RF. Both also serve a different market. People that buy HAT know what their purchasing while RF caters to the masses.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Its not RF that is stealing a design but a build house that is selling them one.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't even put HAT in the same class as RF. HAT is a much smaller company compared to RF. Both also serve a different market. People that buy HAT know what their purchasing while RF caters to the masses.


Obviously, and my point exactly. Rockford can steal the looks and 90% of the people in America don't know any better because they don't know HAT.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Its not RF that is stealing a design but a build house that is selling them one.


I am sure RF knows the deal. They aren't blind.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

RF figured out the profit margin and said "holy s#*t we want some of that!"

I don't believe HAT was the first to offer a ring radiator tweet nor were they the first speaker company with copper phase plugs. Or am I wrong?


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

W8 a minute said:


> RF figured out the profit margin and said "holy s#*t we want some of that!"
> 
> I don't believe HAT was the first to offer a ring radiator tweet nor were they the first speaker company with copper phase plugs. Or am I wrong?


Very true. Scanspeak, Vifa, etc. all make ring radiator tweeters. PPI uses copper phase plugs, as does SEAS. Lots and LOTS of tweeters use push terminals.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> "We asked out chief audio engineer to design the best loudspeakers Rockford Fosgate has ever offered..."





Scott Buwalda said:


> Hybrid Audio is quickly becoming the most copied brand in car audio.


It may look the same, but the real question is will it sound the same


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Certainly guys, there's no complaint about the use of a ring radiator geometry, or the use of copper plating! Both existed before HAT developed the existing SE series and the SE/R2 tweeters. 

The issue at hand is I am seeing near complete and now complete copies and forgeries of HAT products. Judging from the photos I have seen of this new Rockford tweeter, it is a near identical clone of the former Legatia L1 Pro Special Edition, released fifteen months ago, and now the R2 tweeter, released six months ago, with only apparent minor cosmetic differences. The same for the new Alpine set about to be released in Japan, where they have seemingly replicated the Legatia L2x tooling for their own crossovers. The L2x was released almost two years ago. And this doesn't even mention the complete piracy of the Legatia L1 Pro tweeter by the AudioPipe company. The L1 Pro has been out for three years. That makes three companies, two highly respected, within the past three months. Thus my comment that HAT is quickly becoming the most copied brand in the 12v industry.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

You have nothing to explain! Your team has wins to prove that! Bottom line is RF or any other douche bag company will not be in the lanes like you or a couple of other companies I know! Time will show this! They will wind up being eBay quick sells because they could not sell the product.



Scott Buwalda said:


> Certainly guys, there's no complaint about the use of a ring radiator geometry, or the use of copper plating! Both existed before HAT developed the existing SE series and the SE/R2 tweeters.
> 
> The issue at hand is I am seeing near complete and now complete copies and forgeries of HAT products. Judging from the photos I have seen of this new Rockford tweeter, it is a near identical clone of the former Legatia L1 Pro Special Edition, released fifteen months ago, and now the R2 tweeter, released six months ago, with only apparent minor cosmetic differences. The same for the new Alpine set about to be released in Japan, where they have seemingly replicated the Legatia L2x tooling for their own crossovers. The L2x was released almost two years ago. And this doesn't even mention the complete piracy of the Legatia L1 Pro tweeter by the AudioPipe company. The L1 Pro has been out for three years. That makes three companies, two highly respected, within the past three months. Thus my comment that HAT is quickly becoming the most copied brand in the 12v industry.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

If you get copied that means you did it right


----------

